# Xmodmap og multimedia taster.

## magisk

Jeg tenkte å sette opp igjen multimedia tastene jeg har på mitt tastatur, så kan jeg få brukt alle disse "døde" tastene til å starte små kjekke ting som eterm og evolution.

Tingen er at jeg er vant med å benytte meg av fila '/etc/X11/Xmodmap', og denne finnes ikke på mitt gentoo system.

Er det noen spesiell måte dette hånteres på i gentoo, eller skal jeg bare lage min egen fil som kjører alle 'xmodmap' kommandoene jeg trenger ved oppstart av X?

----------

## Tobbi

Jeg bruker acme til å aktivere disse tastene, men jeg vet ikke om det er akkurat det programmet du er på jakt etter.

Acme ligger i portage.

-

Torbjørn

----------

## magisk

Løste det på en stygg måte ved å legge inn 'xmodmap -e "keycode <tall> = <symbol>" i ~/.xinitrc fila. Det virker iallefall nå :)

----------

## crazyfraggle

Alternativt kan man lage seg ei xmodmap fil (feks. ~/.xmodmaprc) og kjøre denne med xmodmap i .xinitrc. Det er metoden jeg har brukt på å laste xmodmap i mange år.   :Smile: 

Ei linje som:

```
xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc
```

gjør susen.

-Frank

----------

## magisk

Får titte litt på det når jeg kommer hjem fra jobb... hvis jeg ikke sovner da. Nå virker jo endelig mus og tastatur i X igjen, rotet det sikkelig til når jeg prøvde å bytte om til usb mus.

----------

